# Bearded Dragon Need Antibiotic cream!



## AlleycatBonbon (Jan 24, 2013)

2 days ago my male beardie attacked my female while I was at the movies. Her tail is missing the tip and an inch or so is all munched up. I need to know of any antibiotic creams I can put on it to keep it from getting infected. Mom says it'll be fine so no vet.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Any antibiotics will need a vet to prescribe, even if they are antibiotic creams. You can try tamodine solution which is just a skin cleaner which is really good for keeping wounds clean. She should see a vet really. Are they kept together in the same viv?


----------



## AlleycatBonbon (Jan 24, 2013)

They are. I had been told that because they are male and female they could be. Right now their 40gal is split in the middle by one of my drawing pads til I can fix up a wooden cage that used to hold an Iguana. I let the male roam my room for an hour so he can run around. I'm scared her tail will get infected if she does. I used to use shredded paper as a flooring but since the attack iv been using paper towels.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

AlleycatBonbon said:


> 2 days ago my male beardie attacked my female while I was at the movies. Her tail is missing the tip and an inch or so is all munched up. I need to know of any antibiotic creams I can put on it to keep it from getting infected. Mom says it'll be fine so no vet.


As far as the injury is concerned, just keep it clean. An infection will normally only set in if hygene is compromised and lizard injuries are quite good at healing themselves. Antibiotics will only be prescribed if an infection is already present. What you probably ment was an "antiseptic" cream. I have never used savlon or germaline type antiseptic creams on my reptiles (never had the need) but, unless it can be licked it off, I doubt it would cause too many issues. Don't quote me though.

Firstly, though, HOUSE THOSE LIZARDS SEPERATELY.


----------



## AlleycatBonbon (Jan 24, 2013)

They have been separated since it happened. My aunt just told me that when her gecko got attacked by the other one the vet told her to use triple antibiotic cream. Idk if there is an infection the munched part is darker today and some scales are gray-ish but no more bleeding. Gave her a bath today too. I'd show y'all pictures but idk how to load them :/


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

AlleycatBonbon said:


> They have been separated since it happened. My aunt just told me that when her gecko got attacked by the other one the vet told her to use triple antibiotic cream. Idk if there is an infection the munched part is darker today and some scales are gray-ish but no more bleeding. Gave her a bath today too. I'd show y'all pictures but idk how to load them :/


You would need a prescription for "triple antibiotic ointment", unless you take your chances and buy it online form places like eBay. Suppliers seem to be based in the US though.

The injury is probably darker due to bruising and clotting blood. Greyish scales could just be due to dying/dead skin. However, wait a few days to see how the injury starts to heal. It should start to heal quite quickly. If it does not and your female starts to look a bit sickly then I am afraid it could have an infection and will need the vet. In the meantime, just keep it clean.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

AlleycatBonbon said:


> 2 days ago my male beardie attacked my female while I was at the movies. Her tail is missing the tip and an inch or so is all munched up. I need to know of any antibiotic creams I can put on it to keep it from getting infected. Mom says it'll be fine so no vet.


1. your mom is no vet, her opinion is nil. just because she says it doesn't need a vet, doesn't mean it doesn't need to see one.
2. housing beardies together, especially m/f is just asking for trouble, the female, in most cases ends up the one victimised, bullied, and injuried. this is why most keepers keep beardies alone, they don't need company and nor do they want it, they're quite happy on their own. plus, you're likely to end up with eggs which you'd just have to freeze since the market is flooded with them anyways


----------



## AlleycatBonbon (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm from the US and my mother will be watching them for the weekend while I'm at my dad's if she hasn't improved when I get back I will make an appointment. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

AlleycatBonbon said:


> I'm from the US...


So you are...:blush:


----------



## AlleycatBonbon (Jan 24, 2013)

*Best pic I could get of her tail*


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

AlleycatBonbon said:


> image


Whoa, that needs to see a vet, my friend! That is a dodgy looking tail.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

AlleycatBonbon said:


> image


personally i would get that to a vet . . .


----------



## HoggieNut (Jul 27, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> Whoa, that needs to see a vet, my friend! That is a dodgy looking tail.


Yep that's one nasty injury!


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Whoa, that needs to see a vet, my friend! That is a dodgy looking tail.



To be perfectly honest, I have seen beardies with worse injuries than that.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Like I said. I have seen injuries a lot, lot worse than this.
Keep it clean and keep an eye on the lizard. If it starts looking sickly (more lethargic, acting distressed or not normal in anyway) then infection may have set in. Take it to the vet by all means but injuries normally heal quite quickly and even quite large injuries can have little effect on the animal and complications rarely set in, as long as basic hygene rules are adhered to.


----------

